# Rigging the Solo Skiff



## barrell (May 17, 2016)

I just received my first shipment of solo skiffs here in Nj. Im going to start rigging one the way I do kayaks. Ill start with pics of what ,where, and why.
The solo skiff comes with a real nice ice chest/storage area up front but you need access into the bow to run a fishfinder. Tom and Jim included a raised 6 inch area for a an access port but that's not going to cut it on a weekend camping trip where you might want to pack the boat with gear. So Ill be installing a large high quality square hatch up front.



I learned right away after buying my Solo Skiff three years ago that a pole was a P.I.A. I started carrying a SUP paddle and never looked back. I just ordered a mess of 280cm kayak paddles that I want to also try. Both need a secure method of attachment. Over 42 years in business I have tried every paddle storage method and the bestis a simple Scottys paddle clip. It will be bolted on the port gunnel as Im a righty.



I like to troll sometimes and nothing beats a Scottys powerlock rod holder for price, function, and durability. On the starboard side I always put a W cleat to hold my bow rope. I also will use it for a bait bucket. The mesh pockets are the most useful things. Ill keep my phone and camera in one and use the others for pliers, jig packs, and gulps.



Ill be putting another pocket up front on port side.



I was gonna rig today outside but rain has shut me down so Ill add pics as I go of the above installs plus fishfinder, battery, and LED lighting.


----------



## barrell (May 17, 2016)

I Fishhead said:


> Barrell, have you looked into running an OK Trident Kayak type transducer through the cooler drain hole? There looks to be some room on the hull bottom for a fit.
> 
> And the 280 cm (9 ft) kayak paddle works like a charm on the Solo Skiff.


I talked to tom about chisling out the inner foam layer so I could shoot thru. He didn't recommend it. My new idea is to melt down the inner foam layer with a small piece of red hot steel. Im sure he wouldn't recommend that but Im gonna do it anyway.I think the transducer will shoot thru the melted down foam. I dont see why you cant mount thru the drain unless you hit something.


----------



## barrell (May 17, 2016)

Just got in the Mrine matt traction pads. I only had them make a 1/2 thick one for the lid where I spend all my time.



Got the big hatch in. I forgot the rod tubes were down there but there is still planty of room to stroe the fish finder battery and some other things down there.



The hatch I installed comer with a rectangular bucket liner.


----------

